# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansambox(Qcu tools 1.1.6)Released Add Exynos 7 Direct Unlock

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Asansambox(Qcu tools 1.1.6)Released Add Exynos 7 Direct Unlock*  *Hi to all* *
QCN TOOLS VERSION 1.1.6* * Add Exynos 7** Direct Unlock Need Root & USB Debugging* * Supported Models Listed Below * [B]Quote:  			 				SM-G925R4
SM-G920R4
SM-G920D
SM-G920W8
SM-G920P
SM-G925W8
SM-G925P
SM-G925R7
SM-G920FD
SM-G920X
SM-G9209
SM-G920R7
SM-G925K
SM-G920I
SM-G9208
SM-G9250
SM-G925J
SM-G920V
SM-G925L
SM-G925I
SM-G925V
SM-G925T beta
SM-G920T beta
SM-G920L
SM-G920K
SM-G920A
SM-G925A
SM-G925F
SM-G925S
SM-G920F
SM-G920S
SM-G9200
SM-G920AZ 			 		    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Hello
To all of my users
With regard to rumours in these recent days, i should inform you that  Asan sam and Hua are two completely separate peoducts and they are  different in function too. The persons working on these projects are  different, as Asan Sam working system is based on Samsung but Hua system  is based on all brands and actually it is multi brand. We have especial  programs for Asan Sam and will prensent them soon. So in case of any  question just ask me to avoide rumours. None of our products are stopped  and they are continuing as before powerfully. Asan sam regarding its  working system will release one or two updates and Hua will release 5 to  6 update because of the support and it never shows the stop.
Meanwhile Asan Sam plus is stopped and all facilities and brands which  were meant to be added to plus will be added to Hua. About the support  site i should mention that Asan file does not belong to Asan sam and our  contract is expired and we have no cooperation and we dont recieve your  payaments for account and though there is no guarantee from us but soon  we will release a file server for Asansam. 
Regards 
BR
ASANSAM TEAM*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابعة اخي شمس

----------


## bugz2001

مشكووووووووووووور و الى الامام دائما

----------

